
Twitter Accidentally Shows Users Someone Else’s Timeline - sammville
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/05/twitter-accidentally-shows-users-someone-elses-timeline-disables-newtwitter-to-fix/
======
antiterra
Every time I use Twitter, I ask myself, "How long can this amazing and
terrible zeppelin of bubblegum, balsa wood and toilet paper possibly stay
aloft?"

I'm not sure if aloft is even the right word, there hasn't been a time in
recent memory where I wasn't able to trigger a "Whoops! Something went wrong,
please try again," or, what I'm getting now: "Something is technically wrong.
Thanks for noticing..."

------
jonknee
This happened to me (refresh and see my timeline, refresh someone else's, AJAX
refresh in my tweets in someone else's timeline, etc) and I'm now seeing the
old web interface. Odd.

------
phlux
I love how showing other peoples timelines, retweets and who-knows-what is
_not_ a security issue.

 _These aren't the bugs you're looking for. Move Along._

~~~
bkudria
Their rationale could be that (if this is only affecting public tweets) no
private data was exposed.

Or, maybe, since you can't steal anyone's password or anything, it's not a
security issue.

What were you talking about?

~~~
phlux
I am sure that _technically_ it is not a security issue. But when a large
scale system is interleaving peoples data and the "don't worry move along"
tagline from the BigCo is "This is not a security issue" to downplay the
incident is used - it strikes me as funny.

We should all go "OK Cool. Your streams are all cross-farking, but not a
security issue. Got it." -- I find that amusing.

I think twitter has an amazing position in the world, but the incessant
barrage of technical glitches that appear to plague it make me really curious
about what is going on there. Now, I did interview recently there - and while
I did not get the job there was a slight bit of behind the kimono and my take-
away was that the environment is chaotic. Sure, it could be organized chaos,
manageable chaos, good-growth chaos, but chaos none-the-less.

I regret I was not selected to participate.

